

Mozilla Game On Winners - guigui
https://gaming.mozillalabs.com/games/winners

======
tzs
There were apparently some anomalies in this:
[http://pluto.kuri.mu/2011/02/03/mozilla-game-on-and-the-
open...](http://pluto.kuri.mu/2011/02/03/mozilla-game-on-and-the-open-web-
mystery/)

------
DTrejo
Rapt, the winner for most fun, was posted on HN the other day:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2106102>

(make sure to bring a friend, since the game is two player.)

------
zitterbewegung
This looks like a great idea to get more HTML5 games. Also, it brings more
awareness to what you can do with HTML5.

